
History Professor banned from YouTube because he had clips of Nazi Propaganda - MagicPropmaker
https://twitter.com/MrAllsopHistory/status/1136326031290376193
======
jeanvaljean2463
Those who forget/erase history are doomed to repeat it!

~~~
wahern
You mean censoring speech in the abstract or the failure to limit Nazi
propaganda in the 1930s?

Also, in which historical era was voluntary and deliberate censorship _solely_
by private, commercial entities a dominate factor in how things unfolded?

~~~
rsj_hn
Fun Fact: The Weimar government had very brutal suppression of Nazi Propaganda
and jailed Nazi publishers. This just won them more popular support as the
public wanted to know why Nazis were being suppressed. The court trials of
Nazi publishers received wide attention and gave them a platform to air their
views. It turned out that Weimar censorship was counterproductive then as it
is now.

Another fun fact. The communists in Weimar Germany went for the whole "punch a
Nazi" thing in a big way, violently attacking Nazi political groups, which
directly lead to the formation of the SS (actually a precursor group) as a
self-defense group meant to protect the Nazis from communist street violence.
That turned out really well for the communists, too!

So indeed, those who fail to learn history really _are_ doomed to repeat it.

~~~
bitwize
Fun fact: Germany today has arguably even stricter laws banning Nazi
propaganda, and hasn't renazified in 75 years.

~~~
rsj_hn
This is false. German anti-Nazi laws are weaker today than under Weimar and
the society is generally much more liberal.

Of course the reason why no nation has renazified is because Fascism exists as
a boogeyman of the left rather than a reality. It is a completely discredited
ideology. If you look at every public opinion survey, there are many more
communists than there are nazis, even though morally both sides are equally
odious.

If you could find a Nazi lurking about somewhere, rather than in the
nightmares of radicals, they would never say "Real Nazism has never been
tried". Whereas there are actually people claiming to be communists and
insisting that communism deserves a tenth or eleventh chance. Nazism is a
completely defeated ideology even as communism continues to try to come back
from the grave.

------
tomlockwood
This happens to people on the left all the time too. They get mass reported if
they have any nazi symbols in their videos - even educationally.

~~~
Gibbon1
I have some trans friends. They all say 'community guidelines' is just another
tool to be wielded against them.

------
erentz
Could this be some kind of automoderation perhaps related to this recent
announcement?

> “First, the ban on supremacists will remove Nazis and other extremists who
> advocate...”

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/5/18652576/youtube-
supremaci...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/5/18652576/youtube-supremacist-
content-ban-borderline-extremist-terms-of-service)

------
averros
The Left tries to sanitize history...

Probably because history clearly shows that their cult is apt to turn into
mega-murder. Like National Socialists' did.

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for using HN for ideological battle—not what this
site is for, regardless of which flavor—and ignoring our request to stop.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
e2le
They were too offensive!

